# UK-M calendar?



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Do you want a UK-M calendar?*​
yes 3879.17%no1020.83%


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

How about a UK-M calender and hold a pic competition for places in the calender and have the members vote?


----------



## barsnack

You could have 'Mr July - Barsnack' with an empty photo of me


----------



## kriss

im up for this as long as some1 is willing to photoshop some muscles on me oh and abs hehe


----------



## bighead1985

Some of the proceeds could go to charity, the rest could go on some "supplements" to help for the following years edition


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I like the charity idea. Some of the board sponsors could chip something in for the winners too


----------



## bighead1985

If every sponsor offered £10 credit to every winner that should help with protein and supplement costs. Im sure there is no reason why they cant have their logo in the calendar.


----------



## Feelin-Big

JPaycheck said:


> How about a UK-M calender and hold a pic competition for places in the calender and have the members vote?


You could have me on the front cover to help sell it


----------



## Feelin-Big

I could do something along the lines of this...


----------



## bighead1985

Top seller with that on the cover


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Can we have some more votes or something please?


----------



## paul81

you know how i know your gay?


----------



## Big Kris

paul81 said:


> you know how i know your gay?


Did he send you a PM saying "Fancy a bum" ?


----------



## evad

only if the women version is like the hollyoaks women calendars


----------



## NoodleArms

i should get a place


----------



## MRSTRONG

who voted no to uk-m merchandising the way i see it the more merchandise the more popular this site becomes and i think the boss should start making money from this kinda merchandise then the mods can get some monetary recompense for their precious time 

plus who wouldnt want a mr july full frontal of jpaycheck  and a blank picture for mr september by barsnack :lol:

retro-mental could be mr january coz nobody likes january :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

NoodleArms said:


> i should get a place


you can be the barcode


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

NoodleArms said:


> i should get a place


At the back under 'rejects' ;-)


----------



## Greshie

I think it's a great idea as long as there would be enough members coming forward with proper pics ... we all know how 'camera shy' people are on here (Barsnack!) and 12 months worth of JayPaychecks unbuttoned flies or Uhan's back might get a bit dull.....


----------



## NoodleArms

Yeah some right whimps on here


----------



## MRSTRONG

Greshie said:


> I think it's a great idea as long as there would be enough members coming forward with proper pics ... we all know how 'camera shy' people are on here (Barsnack!) and 12 months worth of JayPaychecks unbuttoned flies or Uhan's back might get a bit dull.....


point taken


----------



## paul81

will get missis to take nude pics of me tonight then


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Greshie said:


> I think it's a great idea as long as there would be enough members coming forward with proper pics ... we all know how 'camera shy' people are on here (Barsnack!) and 12 months worth of JayPaychecks unbuttoned flies or Uhan's back might get a bit dull.....


Exactly. I think we could have some great pics of a transformation for example, half the pic the before and the other half after, that would be for one month.

Theres a few guys on here who have had some great transformations I think. Also in running a competition for places I think it would be fun, getting people invo;lved and so on.


----------



## Ironclad

Big Kris said:


> Did he send you a PM saying "Fancy a bum" ?


You got that as well?!?! Ban that damned ****!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

3 people have voted no, it would be nice to know why? I mean you've come in and read the topic and thought, "no", but why? Would you personally be offended by the calendar or what? It would be nice to see why you don't want it.


----------



## Suprakill4

Yes yes yes. Although I wouldn't have a calendar up of undressed men. What would people think lol.


----------



## chris27

i voted yes , i could stand behind jpay with a feather duster .


----------



## paul81

It would be nice to know who voted no, to see if they're long time or active members, not just people who pop in every 6 months.

I think its a good idea, if it did raise some cash then that could go to some special cause (not JP's back pocket! Lol)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Well I was actually hoping that it could be done 50/50, we have female members such as Linny on here, and it would be great to have them involved. Remember folks there are women on here lol


----------



## Fullhouse

They are scared of your full frontal


----------



## paul81

Would imagine the girls would shy away due to inevitable sexist remarks


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> i voted yes , i could stand behind jpay with a feather duster .


ermm what would you be doing with the feather duster ....... ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

paul81 said:


> Would imagine the girls would shy away due to inevitable sexist remarks


Yet still people don't learn not to post them


----------



## paul81

us men are creatures of habit, lol


----------



## Suprakill4

JPaycheck said:


> Well I was actually hoping that it could be done 50/50, we have female members such as Linny on here, and it would be great to have them involved. Remember folks there are women on here lol


If there is a page with Carly on it I'll buy 10 copies! Lol


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> ermm what would you be doing with the feather duster ....... ?


cleaning the dust of his cage .. :whistling:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

kieren1234 said:


> If there is a page with Carly on it I'll buy 10 copies! Lol


haha exactly, it would be fantastic if carly; linny and others who I can't remember right now would get involved


----------



## MRSTRONG

JPaycheck said:


> haha exactly, it would be fantastic if carly; linny and others who I can't remember right now would get involved


katy yummy mummy zara maz dawse mature muscle moonshine babe to name but a few


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

uhan said:


> katy yummy mummy zara maz dawse mature muscle moonshine babe to name but a few


BOOM! THATS IT.

6 females and 6 males. Although I suppose Lorian can be mr december


----------



## MRSTRONG

JPaycheck said:


> BOOM! THATS IT.
> 
> 6 females and 6 males. Although I suppose Lorian can be mr december


no you had a santa avi your the boss lorian can have the cover shot some call it the money shot


----------



## paul81

clearly* I* would have to be the cover if the idea was to sell the damn thing


----------



## MRSTRONG

paul81 said:


> clearly* I* would have to be the cover if the idea was to sell the damn thing


no you would be stood behind the counter in the uk-m shop properly selling it 

shouting roll up roll up cum get your hands on jp .


----------



## paul81

uhan said:


> shouting roll up roll up cum get your hands on jp .


now we both know JP already has his own pimp......

speaking of which, Greshie's been quiet


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

If it was up to me, I'de love to see 6 men and 6 women

*6 men:*

Incredible Bulk

DB (the mod)

*6 women:*

Carly

Linny

Thats all I have off the top of my head but theyde get my vote


----------



## Greshie

JPaycheck said:


> BOOM! THATS IT.
> 
> 6 females and 6 males. Although I suppose Lorian can be mr december


I think a bit of tinsel and some festive balls would decorate Mr (or Ms) December quite nicely


----------



## paul81

somebody felt their ears burning.... :lol:


----------



## Fullhouse

JPaycheck said:


> BOOM! THATS IT.
> 
> 6 females and 6 males. Although I suppose Lorian can be mr december


Sounds like an orgy

Sent from my iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

paul81 said:


> somebody felt their ears burning.... :lol:


shows he's stalking about


----------



## chris27

im getting jealous now


----------



## Greshie

JPaycheck said:


> shows he's stalking about


During the adverts......


----------



## Greshie

Fullhouse said:


> Sounds like an orgy
> 
> Sent from my iphone using Tapatalk


....it would be if it were up to JPay and Paul81 ......


----------



## NoodleArms

JPaycheck said:


> If it was up to me, I'de love to see 6 men and 6 women
> 
> *6 men:*
> 
> Incredible Bulk
> 
> DB (the mod)
> 
> Noodles
> 
> *6 women:*
> 
> Carly
> 
> Linny
> 
> Jgay
> 
> Uhanette
> 
> Thats all I have off the top of my head but theyde get my vote


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

NoodleArms said:


>


5 day ban anyone?


----------



## Milky

Where do me and Uriel fit in ?


----------



## NoodleArms

gemilky69 said:


> Where do me and Uriel fit in ?


TVS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

gemilky69 said:


> Where do me and Uriel fit in ?


You'll both be in the June spread, and I mean S-P-R-E-A-D


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

BUMP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

22-3, how many votes before this goes ahead or not?


----------



## NoodleArms

J Pay has seen my contribution to this


----------



## paul81

LOL @ the above!!

JP, is something to keep the kids away from the fireplace??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

paul81 said:


> LOL @ the above!!
> 
> JP, is something to keep the kids away from the fireplace??


It managed to keep me away from the computer so yes!


----------



## retro-mental

Dont think i am worthy of a place but if mr september was going !!!!!

I think i have the end of summer look


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I think you have an end of world look


----------



## retro-mental

uhan said:


> who voted no to uk-m merchandising the way i see it the more merchandise the more popular this site becomes and i think the boss should start making money from this kinda merchandise then the mods can get some monetary recompense for their precious time
> 
> plus who wouldnt want a mr july full frontal of jpaycheck  and a blank picture for mr september by barsnack :lol:
> 
> retro-mental could be mr january coz nobody likes january :lol:


HAHAHAHA

Just as i am booking myself in for september i catch a glimps of my name and go back and have a look, Nice. Not even a sarcy reply to give back !!!!


----------



## Milky

retro-mental said:


> Dont think i am worthy of a place but if mr september was going !!!!!
> 
> I think i have the end of summer look


I think you have the end of a bullocl look Charles my old mucker !!


----------



## retro-mental

does this mean i aint getting september ? had it all planed to have some dungeress, no top lifting some freshly harvested hay bails up


----------



## Milky

retro-mental said:


> does this mean i aint getting september ? had it all planed to have some dungeress, no top lifting some freshly harvested hay bails up


I have a mate who was in the top ten hottest bodies calender one yr, he was wearing a pair of fireman dungaree's and topless...

I hate the good lucking buff bastard with a passion !!


----------



## retro-mental

Would you hate me if i do the poss in dungeress with a fair bit of fat and some pasty blobby skin hanging out ?


----------



## Milky

retro-mental said:


> Would you hate me if i do the poss in dungeress with a fair bit of fat and some pasty blobby skin hanging out ?


No mate, respect and reps would be due...


----------



## Fullhouse

What month can I be? Here's my pic if that helps


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fullhouse said:


> What month can I be? Here's my pic if that helps


you find that in retro mentals album :lol:


----------



## Fullhouse

uhan said:


> you find that in retro mentals album :lol:


Separated at birth lol, would make a good front cover though lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fullhouse said:


> Separated at birth lol, would make a good front cover though lol


certainly keep the kids away from the fire


----------



## Fullhouse

uhan said:


> certainly keep the kids away from the fire


Me or retro?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fullhouse said:


> Me or retro?


lol retro . nobody knows what you look like .


----------



## Fullhouse

I posted my picture lol


----------



## retro-mental

Cheers guys for the add's

Feel like one of the gang now. the one that gets cussed all the time but takes it good !!!!


----------



## barsnack

Can we have a UK-M Back Calendar, me and uhan can do one together of us standing in a field full of daisies while we stare at the sun shinning while holding hands


----------



## Fullhouse

barsnack said:


> Can we have a UK-M Back Calendar, me and uhan can do one together of us standing in a field full of daisies while we stare at the sun shinning while holding hands


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

86.21% wanted it but it ain't gonna happen i don't think.

Not enough free thinkers


----------



## big steve

this could be a way for me to unveil myself!


----------



## Tassotti

big steve said:


> this could be a way for me to unveil myself!


You keep your unveiling to yourself.

Nobody wants to see it..


----------



## layla

tht would be great ....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

layla said:


> tht would be great ....


Layla, you got me on my knees, Layla, I'm begging darling please, Layla, darling won't you ease my worried mind?

But on a serious note, glad you all agree!


----------



## layla

JPaycheck said:


> Layla, you got me on my knees, Layla, I'm begging darling please, Layla, darling won't you ease my worried mind?
> 
> But on a serious note, glad you all agree!


hahaha i love tht song .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

layla said:


> hahaha i love tht song .


One of my favourites that!


----------



## layla

JPaycheck said:



> One of my favourites that!


 nice lol .


----------



## MonsterMash

Excellent idea JP!!

Could there be a regional, natty vs steroid, old vs young and also a female one?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I think the people want it, but no word from Lorian, so I guess its not possible.


----------



## MRSTRONG

i could really do with a calender .... i need to keep a track of my cycle dates .


----------



## Milky

barsnack said:


> Can we have a UK-M Back Calendar, me and uhan can do one together of us standing in a field full of daisies while we stare at the sun shinning while holding hands


Do l get in on this ??


----------



## barsnack

gemilky69 said:


> Do l get in on this ??
> 
> View attachment 59321


no

only kidding, nice size and definition lad, you been hooring the sun beds


----------



## Milky

barsnack said:


> no
> 
> only kidding, nice size and definition lad, you been hooring the sun beds


TBH its an old shot mate, will do a recent one soon for the journal...

Really want to work out how to do a bloody lat spread !!


----------



## MRSTRONG

gemilky69 said:


> Do l get in on this ??
> 
> View attachment 59321


good starting frame buddy when you start training you`ll see a big difference


----------



## Milky

uhan said:


> good starting frame buddy when you start training you`ll see a big difference


Cheers man, kind words....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I still want this to happen!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

I was up for this until I realised it was going to be a load of men....


----------



## Tassotti

Wardy21 said:


> I was up for this when I realised it was going to be a load of naked men....


Fixed


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Tassotti said:


> Fixed


Everyone knows UKM is full of men with small todgers trying to compensate by getting big :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Wardy21 said:


> Everyone knows UKM is full of men with small todgers trying to compensate by getting big :whistling:


Harsh but in my case true !


----------

